# My Teil ESCAPED !!!



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

I just want to tell everyone about my day. I know ( and i mean it is drilled in my brain) Never to let a teil out side without a harness. BUT...today at 6 am i could not resist a hug and kiss from Tila. My lution teil. Here he is:










As i got him out and gave him cuddles, storm My other teil startled him by jumping from a perch to a swing. Tila FLEW as in FLY, right off my finger  He landed on the neighbours roof. It took a min for me to realise what had happened....I tried to reach him but had no chance. There were two med size dogs in the yard between me and Tila, i had to get him before he tried to reach me and landed in between us.

I woke my partner in a terrible trembling MESS and took 3 times to explain Tila was on the neighbours roof (from the crying)... He could see him but couldnt get him either. By now its about 615am. My parter decided to climb on the neighbours roof to try and reach him (Still to early to ask permission) As soon as Tila saw my partner he was off again!!!!!(He was soaring throught the air AWAY from me!!) I was devested by this point. 

My partner then chased him 3 streets and kept calling him, Tila gave off a wolf whislte here and there. And sure enough found him in a paddock 3 whole streets away, with crows nearby. As soon as my partner was close enough he launched at him and got him!! (Im at home still trying to 'see' as we are up quite high, still a massive mess)

As he come walking up our street a little yellow bundle in hand i thought this is it, ive killed my best friend.... I gave him a thumbs up, then a down. My partner replyed by giving me the thumbs UP. !!! I couldnt belive it, he had saved him!!!!

I made a stupid mistake but was VERY LUCKY!! I just wanted to share this story and say NEVER ever let your bird out unless INSIDE!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh wow! I'm so happy you got him back :clap: That could of ended badly.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Boy oh boy you are so LUCKY! 3 streets away and you managed to retrieve him! I was starting to feel really upset for you, so glad that you got him back. Was he badly shaken? I bet you won't do that again! You poor thing. How did you happen to be outside and not inside? Hope you both got lots of kisses and cuddles from each other afterwards...


----------



## SoCalGal (Feb 1, 2011)

You are so lucky! I heard a very similar story to yours just recently. The owner of a beautiful, gentle all white cockatiel named Pookie thoght it would be okay to take her into the garden, since she was partially clipped. She was sitting on his shoulder when he sneezed, startling her, and off she flew to the nearest rooftop. He ran to get a ladder, but by the time he got it she was off again. He spent hours scouring the neighborhood with flyers and feeling awful.

Happily, a dog walker came by and noticed the bird sitting by the curb. She brought him to her nearby client's house, stuck him in a box, and called another client -- that was me. I cared for the bird for several hours. We both posted on Craigslist and by the end of the day Pookie was home, safe and sound. The owners were extremely happy and said they had learned their lesson -- these guys are strong flyers, full flights or not.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

He was SO saken, and YES ive learnt my lesson....It was really quite a horrific ordeal for me, ive NEVER been so upset..Hugs and kisses all round. Oh and he does have 4 flights clipped on both wings but still flew out in the open. I just want everyone to hear my story and understand what NOT to do. 

Belinda, i put my boys outside on the back patio for some morning sun, i was eating breakkie and just couldnt say no (Whitch i now can say to him FIRMly lol) A almost fatal mistake...


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I have known a ring-neck parakeet be taken out for the neighbour to see what all the noise was about. He took him out in his hands and then she wriggled free. It was then brought in by somebody nearby who could catch him and brought to me at work (A vets). Knowing how much any bird means to somebody, i was determined to find his owner. About 3 hours later, I phoned up surorudning vets to find he calle done up the road and not us! About 6 hours after the bid got brouht in, A very relieved owner collected him (And just wanted to take him home loose in his hands!) and with our cage, took him home. 

We took our African grey out into the garden once (A long time ago!) without a cage or harness etc. Dad chased him quite a few gardens up (Jumping the fences!) to catch him. They NEVER go out without a harness or cage now!!!
Well done in getting him back though, you were very lucky and it sounds like you have a very close bond with him to let him be caught again. Well done!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe you should clip the wings again... you are so lucky to get him back
I think he needs alot of millet  also a big kiss and cuddle from me and my flock


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know what you guys have found with wing clipping little birds but we did both out Senegal and out Hahns Macaw (They are indoor birds, our cockatiels are aviary or babies!) and they fly just as well. I find because they flap their wings so fast, it makes very little difference. We have clipped them as much as you can clip and it still makes no difference! (We only clip once when they come to the house so they can get used to surroundings and then they can be fully flighted. We are VERY careful with doors and windows and we have them all harnessed trained and micro-chipped.
Those who say clip wings, does it work?
I would recommend, harness training them and then they can come out of their cage all the time with no worry!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

NuttyNu i never thought birds would be micro chipped where did you go to get it done


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> NuttyNu i never thought birds would be micro chipped where did you go to get it done


You should really get it done (I have not either) Because many birds are returned to shelters and scanned for micro chips so it really does help


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some of my birds were clipped and others aren't and it really makes no difference. Hershey is my heaviest bird but she's my best flier. She can still fly over my head with a full clip so to me really a clip just keeps them from getting TOO high it never stops them from flying. I'm really glad you got your baby back, that's a very scary experience!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

A similar situation lost me my sweet Dixie last summer. He was outside in a small travel cage and figured out how to open the door. I went out to check the birds and he was chilling on the top of the cage. He was clipped, and I got him to step up, but something startled him and he flew. I chased him for two DAYS. My folks live in the woods, and for the first few hours he was out I caught glimpses of him and heard him calling. There's about 75 acres of wooded pasture directly behind their house and I beat through it for hours. The next morning I could hear him as well. Chased him most of that day but at some point he disappeared. I can only hope he flew to someone, exhausted, and they took care of him. He was my baby for 7 years. I was heartbroken for a long time. Ducky was just a chickie. Dixie was a great talker, very hyper, and extremely attached to me. I also think he was just about the most gorgeous bird ever. Pieds hold a special meaning for me because of him. I miss him terribly. I'm so glad you got Tila back. Trust me when I say you would have never forgiven yourself.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry about dixie


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I get it done at work (A Vet). Mine is very good and ahve a vet who does do some basic avian stuff. However, a specialist avian vet may be better as they may need to have a very short anaesthetic depending on how still they stay!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad you got him back


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

In Summer 2007 Graystar And My Pair Of Cockatiels Were In There Cage And I Put It On The Porch Well Graystar Decided To Open The Door And Let My Birds Out Including Her And My Parents Caught The 2 And Graystar Flew High Up In The Trees And I Happen To Be Gone At A Friends House So My Mom Calls Me To Tell Me So I Freak Out And Come Home Even Though I Was A Hour Away And Graystar Was Already Out For A Whole 24 Hours! When I Got Home Graystar Was Flying Around The House Calling The The Birds And Me So I Go Inside And Grab A Bowl Of Cockatiel Seed Then Grab The Birds In The Cage Put The Seed On Top Of The Cage And She Tryed To Fly Down And Seemed Like She Couldn't! Finally She Found A Low Spot And I Grabbed The Ladder And She Flew To My Hand Then I Took Her Inside! So Never Think Clipped Wings Will Stop It But She Didn't Have Clipped Wings But It Dont Matter! She Was Shooken Up And Is Very Attached To Me So She Stayed Around The House


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

That is a great idea =) I have my dog done but didnt even think of my birds. I do realise how lucky i am, i have no luck for the rest of the year left!! lol. I will look at his wings again and storms but safely INSIDE. They are inside most of the day but i let them see the sunrise and sunset since im up early anyway and get home early. They love the sun (also shade in case their not in the mood. Anyone else do this? Anyway i think my heart rate is normal again, Tila seems no the wiser. He really doesnt know how lucky he is right now..


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm glad you got him back  I almost lost my first tiel like that, I clipped her and took her outside and she flew across the street and into the neighbors yard and started to scream like crazy. I took off running and got to her and brought her back in. I learned that clipping isn't 100% that day. 

I lost my first 3 tiels (Pearl, Ozzy, Big Bird) from people letting my birds out when I was not around (when I lived at my parents). I was devastated, asked around town but never seen my babies again  I hope someone gave them a good home!

You're definitely very lucky your man is quick on his feet!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so glad your baby made it back into your home safely too. 

Years ago when I was a child my mom lost one of her tiels when someone opened the door and a neighbor playing outside startled our tiel Louie. My mom placed ads in the local papers and desperately searched for him.

A few days later a man who owned a car lot called saying they had a tiel who was hanging around and it may be her bird. This bird was a little more yellow than my moms but it could talk and whistle and Louie was a talker too. We were never 100% sure it was Louie but my mom took him in and loved him like he was.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Well i just re clipped both teils. Both have 5-6 flights cut, i will never let any thing happen again!!


----------



## bweeep (Feb 7, 2011)

I am SO glad that you got him back! 
I thought this story was going to end badly...What a pleasant surprise


----------

